
Concern About Global Warming Among Americans Spikes, Report Says - QuickToBan
https://www.npr.org/2019/01/22/687487496/concern-about-global-warming-among-americans-spikes-report-says
======
throwaway5752
It is rapidly getting worse than expected, so that is a rational response:
[https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/04/new-climate-
models-p...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/04/new-climate-models-
predict-warming-surge)

It is interesting to look at the relative insanity of the last 5 years as a
kind of collective Kübler-Ross model progression.

------
pat2man
I think the Cape Town water crisis is a good example of how we are likely to
deal with global warming. Everyone knew it was an issue, and people didn't
want to act. But eventually catastrophic felt inevitable and people finally
did what was necessary to curb water consumption.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cape_Town_water_crisis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cape_Town_water_crisis)

~~~
temp1827
The current water crisis in Chennai feels even more severe, no?

~~~
rosser
I don't think the severity of the crisis necessarily is the most relevant
characteristic. We're in uncharted territory here. Any example of how to
weather something like what either city — or any of the dozens more to come —
has suffered can be instructive in how to deal better with the next one.

------
temp1827
It's stomach churning to think that temperatures was relatively stable even
into the 1980s, when millennials were born e.g. not that long ago!

